# Taste of the Wild



## Layla-J (Feb 8, 2016)

I have narrowed it down to this food for our 8 week old. Which flavor do you use for your puppy? Bison, Lamb, Salmon?

Thank you!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't use TOTW but the meal I use is lamb and rice.

Joe


----------



## OpiesHooman (Feb 8, 2016)

my opie liked the fowl one the best, but he's not a puppy so i don't know if they offer that flavor for pups.


----------



## Pop11 (Feb 13, 2016)

*TOTW*

My adult dogs have tried several of them over the years and seem to like the Wetlands formula (fowl) the best. They don't offer that formula in a puppy version so my 11 week-old eats the Puppy High Prairie (bison/venison) and loves it.


----------



## dogma (Aug 3, 2015)

My dogs didn't like TOTW, but I would see if you could get sample packets of each flavor to test which one your puppy likes. (It really doesn't matter what flavor other dogs eat, it only matters what your puppy will eat.) If he/she likes them all, consider rotating the flavors for a little variety.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

My boy loves all of the flavors. He loves anything that smells remotely edible though. I rotate him between the Bison and the Salmon.


----------



## baxter (Feb 27, 2016)

I rotate through multiple flavors to give my dog some variety. Just start off with one, than slowly begin including different flavors.

Make sure the recipe you use from TOTW is compliant with AAFCO for growth or all life stages. This should be printed on the bag.


----------

